# i new..and some pic of my 6 rats



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

i got 3 males and 3 females.....


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! You rats look very sweet. What are their names? Is that a Himalayan in the last pic?


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks.... and yes they all are sweet.... and i not sure she dose look like a Himalayan she was white and ruby eyes... i dont have her no more. pic was from last year.. . and the 3 female name are Oreo she a hooded fancy..Cookie she a broken hooded fancy and herryette she my hairless fancy.... my 3 male i have had only 2 month i still working on name i thought bout nameing them after the 3 chipmunks... .. they are 2 fancy and 1 is a dumbo.. saw them at pet store while i was just wanting the hairless female... i ask bout the males.. all 3 and the cage for $40 and the hairless was $10 the males was rised together to so they wouldnt sale me just 1...so i got all 3 and the cage and the hairless... i walked in wanting just 1,and ended was 4 and a new cage...and i already had 2 pet rats already so it become 6 pet rat very fast


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I know how that goes. T_T My boyfriend was pretty angry when I fell in love with a little baby rat and brought her home the other day to add to my duo (which is now my trio. xD). And then of course 5 days later I go in looking at mice for my friend who's interested (she sent me on a scouting mission while she was at work), and the other friend I went with accidentally said "rats" instead of "mice" and I ended up having to convince my boyfriend to let me buy a precious special needs old lady with hip problems who was up for adoption. She was so old and in such a dirty cage and had such an awful history that I was afraid no one else would want her!  Apparently when she came in she didn't even know what vegetables were. lol Of course now that she knows she loves them. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant.  Your rats are adorable! I'd love a himalayan but all the rats I ever seem to fall in love with are black hooded. XD The one himalayan I've seen wasn't as friendly as I would have liked.  So I'm jealous of all the variety you have in colors! No one who isn't around my rats a lot can tell them apart.


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

o no need to say sory i love hearing other people storys.... and the himalayan was ok wasnt the nicest rat but never bite me . so that good....


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, not getting bit is always good. Haha. I hope I never get bitten by a rat--just looking at those teeth and thinking about it makes me cringe. XD


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea. I been bit few times and it hurts ...thin cut to like paper cut just deeper ..


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Arghhh. Hope it didn't get infected! That would be the worst! D:


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

They are adorable. What cages do you have? I am always looking for new cage ideas lol


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> Arghhh. Hope it didn't get infected! That would be the worst! D:


O it didn. It healed very well ..


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> They are adorable. What cages do you have? I am always looking for new cage ideas lol


right now i got the boys in a big tank.... i workin on gettin a ferret nation cage or someting like it very soon.... and the female is in a 3 level cage.. i not sure what brand it is.. here few pic i still biying thing for the cage...alway looking for something new and cool for the,..


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute rats, though personally I would add in more stuff to the boy's tank, maybe get some newspaper and make a multi-level papermache hut for them to play in. maybe even the same to your girl's cage. What size is the tank?


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea I am slowly adding thing I only had the males 2 months so I didn have much when I got them ..I trying to make free or cheap thing for them .. But the hut thing sound fun . I try workin on it and I belive it a 50 GL tank .i will be moving them in bigger cage when I get it ..


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

i made a 3 story rat house for them.... they seem to like it.... 3 carboard box and some tape... and at top they can get into they home made hammock i made to......


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

That's awesome! I should try doing stacked cardbord boxes. I just have a few spread around the cage, but nothing fancy like that.


----------

